# الولادة من فوق



## الكرمه الصغيره (18 يوليو 2014)

الولادة من فوق​ 
إن كان الإنسان بحسب الطبيعة قد فسد بسبب الخطية :
«الْجَمِيعُ زَاغُوا وَفَسَدُوا مَعًا. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحًا لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ».
(رومية3: 12)،​وأفسد طريقه أمام الرب :
«وَرَأَى إِلوهيم ظ±لأَرْضَ فَإِذَا هِيَ قَدْ فَسَدَتْ ، إِذْ كَانَ كُلُّ بَشَرٍ قَدْ أَفْسَدَ طَرِيقَهُ عَلَى ظ±لأَرْضِ».
(تكوين6: 12)؛ ​لكن الرب في غنى نعمته جهّز بركة جديدة هي العلاج الوحيد لهذا الفساد. ​ 

من مسمياتها: 
الولادة من الرب، الولادة الثانية، الولادة من فوق، الولادة الجديدة. ​ 

الاحتياج لها: 
عن هذا الموضوع الهام يكلِّمنا الرب من خلال حديثه مع نيقوديموس
(يوحنا3)، 
ذلك الشخص المرموق صاحب الامتيازات الكثيرة، فقد كان: من نسل إبراهيم (أفضل سلالة)، معلم إسرائيل (أفضل حالة)، يعرف عن المسيح أنه مُعلم وأتى من الرب ويعمل آيات عظيمة وأن الرب معه (أفضل علم)؛ ومع كل هذا نجده يُفاجأ أن الرب يكلِّمه عن حتمية الولادة من جديد. ​ 

ولنلاحظ دقة كلمات الرب لنيقوديموس 
«ينبغي (شيء حتمي) أن تولدوا (وليس تولد، أي للجميع وليس نيقوديموس فقط) من فوق».
وهذا الأصحاح
(يوحنا3) ​يبدأ بالقول «كان إنسان»، وهذا يكفي 
«لأنه ليس إنسان لا يخطئ» 
(1ملوك 8: 46)
وأيضًا 
«أخطأ الجميع»
(رومية5: 12).
فالإنسان بحسب الطبيعة مولود بالخطية
«بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي.» 
(مزمور51: 5)، 
«زَاغَ الأَشْرَارُ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ. ضَلُّوا مِنَ الْبَطْنِ،» 
(مزمور58: 3)، 
«وَكَجَحْشِ الْفَرَا (الحمار الوحشي) يُولَدُ الإِنْسَانُ.» 
(أيوب11: 12)
أي أن طبيعته لا يمكن إصلاحها أو تهذيبها أو ترويضها. فعن الحالة لعامة للبشر يقول النبي إشعياء
«وَقَدْ صِرْنَا كُلُّنَا كَنَجِسٍ،» 
(إشعياء64: 6)، 
وعن استحالة تغيير إنسان يقول أيوب
«مَنْ يُخْرِجُ الطَّاهِرَ مِنَ النَّجِسِ؟ لاَ أَحَدٌ!»
(أيوب14: 4). ​لذلك فكان لا بد أن يتدخل الرب، فيلد الإنسان ولادة جديدة. ​ 

كيف تتم الولادة: 
لا يولد الإنسان ولادة جديدة لمجرد أن أهله من المسيحيين أو أن أبويه من المؤمنين الأتقياء، فكل شيء يورث ما عدا هذا الأمر فهو «لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ، ». كما أن الولادة من الرب ليست بالمحاولات الشخصية وممارسة الطقوس الدينية «وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ، ». وليس في إمكان أي إنسان مهما علا شأنه أو مركزه الديني أن يتمم هذا الأمر لأحد
«وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُل،». ​ 

بل إن الولادة الجديدة تتم من الرب رأسًا، إذ يجريها الروح القدس «وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ»، ويتم هذا عندما يسمع الإنسان كلمة الرب فيستخدمها الروح القدس ويقوده للتجاوب معها، ومن ثم للإيمان بالمسيح. وهذا ما أشار له الرب 
«إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ إِلوهيم.».​والمقصود بالماء هنا هو كلمة الرب كما نفهم من القول:
«مَوْلُودِينَ ثَانِيَةً، لاَ مِنْ زَرْعٍ يَفْنَى، بَلْ مِمَّا لاَ يَفْنَى، بِكَلِمَةِ إِلوهيم الْحَيَّةِ الْبَاقِيَةِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.»
(1بطرس1: 23)؛ 
وأيضًا 
«شَاءَ فَوَلَدَنَا بِكَلِمَةِ الْحَقِّ »
(يعقوب1: 18؛ راجع أيضًا أفسس5: 26؛ 1كورنثوس1: 14 مع 4: 15).
ونيقوديموس كمُعلم إسرائيل كان من المفروض أن يَعلم من العهد القديم أن الماء رمز لكلمة الرب ​(راجع مثلاً مزمور1: 1-3؛ تثنية32: 2؛ أمثال25: 25؛ إشعياء55: 1-11). ​ 

دلائل الولادة: 
سؤال يسأله الكثيرين، وخاصة حديثي الإيمان من الشباب: 
كيف أعرف أني مولود من الرب؟ 
هناك علامات وأدلة كثيرة يجب أن لا تخلو الحياة منها، لأنه من الثمار تُعرف نوع الغرس، كقول الرب 
«مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ.»،
كذا قول الحكيم 
«الولد أيضًا يُعرَف بأفعاله» 
(أمثال20: 11).​وإليك بعض الأدلة: ​ 

* 
المولود من الرب يكره الشر الذي كان يهواه سابقًا. يكره الخطية، ومع أنه مُعرَّض للسقوط أو الذلل فيها، لكنه لا يمكن أن يعيش فيها 
(اقرأ رومية 6: 2؛ 1يوحنا2: 1؛ 3: 9). ​ 

* 
المولود من الرب يحب أمور الرب التي كان يحتقرها سابقًا 
(مزمور 119: 42). ​ 

*
المولود من الرب تتسم حياته بفعل البر العملي لأنه ارتبط بالمسيح البار
(1يوحنا 2: 29). ​ 

* 
المولود من الرب يُظهر المحبة في حياته، ليس كعاطفة بل محبة إِلوهيم 
(1يوحنا4: 7). ​ 

*
المولود من الرب يصلي:​كانت تلك هي أول علامة ظهرت في شاول بعد لقاء الرب 
«هوذا يصلي» ​(أعمال 9: 11). ​ 

* 
المولود من الرب يحفظ وصايا الرب، أي يتممها في حياته 
(1يوحنا 5: 1-3). ​ 

* 
المولود من الرب يغلب العالم، كنظام وضعه الشيطان ليحفظنا بعيدًا عن الرب، فلا ينخدع بمغريات هذا العالم 
(1يوحنا5: 4). ​ 

* ​ 

بركات الولادة: 
المولود من الرب له بركات كثيرة، فالرب يحفظ نفسه والشرير لا يمسه
(1يوحنا5: 18).
وله رجاء حي 
(1بطرس1: 3). ​كما أن له روح التبني فيحق له أن يصرخ 
«يا أبا الآب»
(غلاطية4: 5-6). 
كذلك فهو وارث 
(رومية8: 17)... الخ. 
فأذ تأنى الرب في المجئ الثاني ونحن أردنا تكملة المشوار الباقي لنا في هذا العالم الفاني ، ولأجل نوال عبورنا بالولادة الجديدة الى الأبدية ، وأصرارنا على الثبات في الطريق الضيق ومن خلاله نتقرب من دخولنا لملكوت إِلوهيم ، فعلينا أن نسرع الى من يهب الحياة لكل من يقبل إليه بأيمان الخلاص الذي وهبه لنا بعمل محبته لنا على الصليب . اليوم هو ينادي الجميع ويقول :
هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي.​( رؤ 3 :20 )​ 


أخي .. وأختي ​الرحيل عن هذا العالم لابد أن يأتي على كل البشر في أي لحظة وأن كان الإنسان صغيراً ام كبيراً في السن فلا فرق له ، وليس للموت وقت أيظاً يأتي ليأخذ ويذهب ولا يعود من يرحل معه ... !
ماذا عنك هل أنت مستعد له اليوم ؟
هل حصلت على الولادة الثانية التي تأهلك للدخول الى ملكوت إِلوهيم ؟ 
أشجعك أن لا تؤخر ولا تؤجل خلاصك للغد الذي قد لا يأتي ولا تجد النور فيه... مع العمر المديد الى الجميع آمين .​ 


أشكرك أحبك كثيراً
الرب يسوع المسيح يحبكم
جميعاً فتعال...هو ينتظرك
* * * *
والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح​دائماً .. وأبداً .. آمين​


----------

